# ............



## Claymore (30 Oct 2014)

............


----------



## jonluv (30 Oct 2014)

Well done a very fine piece of work--- looks lovely

John


----------



## Claymore (30 Oct 2014)

..........


----------



## bobman (30 Oct 2014)

Very nice brian you done a great job great likeness


----------



## Stooby (31 Oct 2014)

Hi Brian he is fantastic, your intarsia is always so inspirational. I have lots of presents to make and hope to get on with a new intarsia project after Christmas. 
Can I ask about your wood stains, they give a good effect. Are you able to pm me a link to show the kind you are using?
Thanks and great work, you didn't go for the hat and shades though!


----------



## ChrisR (31 Oct 2014)

Another great piece of work, Brian. =D> 

That Bolgers wood stain is very effective, but have not seen it listed on any of the suppliers I use.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Claymore (31 Oct 2014)

.........


----------



## Dalboy (31 Oct 2014)

Very nice indeed Brian. I certainly would be very pleased to have produced this


----------



## nadnerb (31 Oct 2014)

Lovely , this put a smile on my face, you should do one of him posing as slash!!!
Regards
Brendan


----------



## rob39 (31 Oct 2014)

Amazing work mate


----------



## martinka (1 Nov 2014)

Lovely work, Brian.


----------



## boysie39 (1 Nov 2014)

A great lot of love went into the making of this piece ,and it shows through in bucket full . 
A wonderful subject and you have captured it so well .Lovely piece .


----------



## Kierri (2 Nov 2014)

Oh Brian, that is beautiful! Such a beautiful dog and such an awesome piece of work. Your intarsia is amazing! I am dog-mad and my two come with me everywhere, a Chuihuahua & Spanish Water Dog and one day would love to recreate their likenesses. Your piece reminds me of my lovely dog Daisy, a Papillon who passed last year - she had the same colourings and markings as yours. 

May I ask, what are the measurements of your piece and how long did it take to create?

Many thanks,

Kierri xx


----------



## Samfire (2 Nov 2014)

Another great piece of work Brian. Well done and thanks for showing.
Sam


----------



## Claymore (3 Nov 2014)

..........


----------

